# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Porsche 996 Turbo | 10yr old | Correction & lots of extras! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Porsche 996 Turbo | 10yr old | Correction & lots of extras! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Porsche 911 Turbo (996) - Lapis Blue* 

Hi Guys, thanks for reading another write up of mine. This time it's a lovely 996 turbo which is 10 years old now, so needed some TLC!

This car was booked in for:
- Light Correction detail to remove around 85-90% of the defects, sometimes more
- Full wheel refurbishment
- Leather detail
- Brake Caliper re-finish
- Brake Hub Refinish

Here is the car on arrival…
































































The car was taken outside and thoroughly washed, then brought in for the real work to begin!

Another photo to show after a wash how many swirls there were in the paint. This robbed the paint from its true colour and clarity. 10 years of bad washes have no doubt caused this.










The car was clayed, dried and we then inspected the paintwork under various lighting to spot any repairs if any. We also checked the paint thickness.

Now we are onto the paint correction stages. The following all demonstrate the amount of defects removed from the clear coat, bringing back the colour shine and gloss. Please note the after shots were taken before any refining. Also, it was an incredibly muggy day, my camera lens kept steaming up slightly when I was focusing! 










The Porsche badge was removed to properly polish the surround areas.




























This ensured the best possible job around the badge and no swirls left very close to the badge.

The bonnet in my opinion has been painted a number of years ago and a lot of buffer trails and swirling had been left by the body shop.

Before




























As with a lot of Porsches, unfortunately the rear wiper has been placed down incorrectly and cut through the paint. This is worryingly common, which sucks. To fully repair this the whole rear quarter would need repainting plus blending any surrounding panels. The owner asked me to do what I could..

Before










After










Still evidence of it, as the scratch has gone through the clear coat, but no longer a ghastly mess on the panel.

Some more before/after photos of various areas during paint correction. Under Metal Halide lighting to properly show up the defects, plus IPA wipe downs.
































































































































































































































































































































































Now it was time to get the wheels off the car for the next stage of the job.

The calipers had suffered during the years, and the discs were looking tired. The lacquer on the calipers had failed due to brake fluid leaking on them during servicing.










Preparing them..





































After










Now the wheels had really seen better days. These were fully refurbished





































Wow.. much better right??




























Now, all that's been done all the finishing items were carried out including

Seals
panel gaps dusted
arches dressed 
tyres dressed
paint waxed
exhaust tips
glass cleaned and sealed
and many other items I've probably forgotten about!

The paint was waxed with Swissvax Shield


















(clammy photo sorry!)

The carpets were cleaned and extracted as much as they could be. They came up quite well for 10-year-old fabric!



















All the leather inside was properly cleaned and protected

50/50 leather shot! I mentioned to the owner when I first saw the car that the leather desperately needs a clean. He couldn't see there would be too much of a difference, and was hesitant to take me on with the extra cost for leather cleaning. I convinced him it would definitely be money well spent. What do you guys think??














































The owner was over the moon with how fresh the leather looked afterwards!

Once all that was done, it was ready to leave and for the owner to pick the "new" Porsche up!

Let me know how you think it looked afterwards!




































































































thanks for reading my write up guys!

Just to let you know, I now do write ups for only approx. 15% of my work, however I do upload multiple photos to my Facebook or twitter of the cars I work on day to day. If you would like to see any of this, and most car lovers do love it, please find me on the below links!!

Cheers

Jay

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Porsche Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow. Great work. Bet the owner was chuffed.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work is the only thing i can say :thumb:

Great attention to detail :thumb:


ps: i need a lift in my life :lol:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Quality :thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great turnaround on that beast, those 50/50's on the leather are superb!
car looks so much better now.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Top work as per usual buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work on a stunning car, that colour is gorgeous!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks epic that mate and the wheels needed the refresh!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work as usual.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

the seats are unreal, what did you use?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Drop... Dead... Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!

What a fantastic turn around, I must admit bits of it looked beyond saving in some of the pics but you've done a fantastic job of saving it!!! The colour looks amazing in the after shots, I can't believe how bad it looked before!!!

They've done a cracking job on the wheels too, the car just looks so so much better.... 

Awesome job!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome finish


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Bloody hell Jay now thats what i call a cracking servics! Great attention to detail and some turn around on the leather.

Any chance of a list of materials/products used? :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic Restoration Jay! :argie:
The owner must be smiling like silly after that... :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Simply stunning... tops stuff.

Who did the wheels? :argie:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Stunning, paint looks like you could dive into it.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Fab job. Love the seats and the wheels. I take it it's paint on the wheels not powder coating?


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice mate:thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very very nice Job Jay!:thumb: Nice pictures as well!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful work as usual I expect nothing less from your posts and you never fail
What wet vac do you use?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply stunning work as always Jay, really really impressive. I do enjoy your write ups as always. 

Years ago I always wondered where the pros got the time to do these write ups, nowadays it's evident they don't have the time. It's fair enough of course.

1 small thing though, DW for me is about like minded people exchanging chat and ideas on all things detailing yet you no longer mention the products you use. Something that is very valuable. I know it was to me when I first started out. Just a thought mate.

Love you tweets though! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice to see someone take the badge off... two 8mm bolts and its done.. seen a number of them taped up before..

if you take the numberplate off its just two phillips screws holding on the numberplate holder, makes it a bit easier to polish right down. :thumb:

horrible scratches from the wiper.. bloody expensive wiper aswell because of the daft swing motion, one of the owners was telling me when he broke his it was about £100 for a new arm!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

What a fantastic transformation, when you see the end result, it makes you appreciate your car more.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great turn around


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I feel the pain of the wiper scratch, I did the same with my 996.

Looks lovely now, great job.


----------



## plimpix (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow that is amazing. Looks like new, super work.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work Jay. Truly a masterful job!


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome work Jay,

Those after shots make the colour and paint look liquid. The leather looks great after a much needed clean.


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Love this shape Porsche, can't believe the difference on the seats.

Excellent work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job Jay, leather and calipers looks great and really top the job off well!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work and great write up!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work and stunning colour. The first 50/50 shot of the base of the seat is incredible! I bet the customer was extremely pleased with the results! :thumb:


----------



## mozza81 (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks a really nice job!!! The before and after pics are immence!

Getting my 996 turbo done by a trader on here sat..cant wait!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for your kind comments guys


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Great job on a great car!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever jay.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Excellent job, especially the interior 

Perhaps this is a stupid question but : did you get some "porsche" stickers to put them on calipers after repaint or ?


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Simply sublime!

Well done Jay on another fantastic job on a truly great car.

Chris


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb work as always :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

what an awesome colour!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys! ;0


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Great work indeed.
The car gor very good "makeover"


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work Jay. Very thorough as always


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Amazing work stunning colour, love reading your details mate finished car looked beautiful


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Jay nice indepth write up once again and top notch work :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn beautiful color! 
what did you use for the leather seats?


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nailed it Jay! Great job as always fella. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Jay, very nice work indeed & the best colour for a pork imho

Baz


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Very much quality work, what pads and polishes were you using?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi Jay nice indepth write up once again and top notch work :thumb:


Cheers lee hope your well


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW. colour looks awesome paint looks flawless! nice work mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Wout_RS said:


> damn beautiful color!
> what did you use for the leather seats?


I use a leather cleaner I import myself from the manufacturer. Great stuff


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning job as always mate!

Chris.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome work :thumb:


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Inspiring work jay. Real quality work.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, thats fantastic - thanks for posting so many pics too :thumb:
I particularly like the renovation to the calipers - they look so fresh now and really compliment the refurbed wheels.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

:argie:amazing car, this colour:argie:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome job and lovely colour


----------

